# Expats Leaving South Africa



## SOSSA (Jan 6, 2013)

I have lived in South Africa since 1982. I left November 2011 and arrived back in the UK.

After twelve months of typical British weather, - well it did get a bit wetter than usual, - I took a trip to France and found the ideal place where the weather and lifestyle could be so much better.

Then an idea struck me. With the feelings I had for the future and the desire to be amongst fellow South Africans I had known for so many years, why not "emigrate" to a South African Village in France where EU passport holders in RSA could live as well. Certainly a better option than UK.

So now we are a group of South African people who help fellow South Africans with EU passports resettle and live in Europe.

We have a current project with 90 brand new permanent homes, fully furnished and fitted out, with option to purchase in a beautiful South African Lifestyle Village in North West France.

If insecurity in RSA (you know what I mean) and then the fear of resettlement in a foreign country bothers you, why not contact me for further details.
I did the goodbye from RSA and so glad I have fellow South Africans around me to start a new life.
Post me for more details, life really is so much better, carefree, safe and inspiring now.
Chris.


----------



## metalsmith925 (Feb 7, 2017)

SOSSA said:


> I have lived in South Africa since 1982. I left November 2011 and arrived back in the UK.
> 
> After twelve months of typical British weather, - well it did get a bit wetter than usual, - I took a trip to France and found the ideal place where the weather and lifestyle could be so much better.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris
Not sure if you still read these posts, but I would appreciate any advice you can give regarding SA passport holders wanting to purchase property and or start a business in france.
Regards Mac


----------

